# هااااااااااااااااااااام لكل الطلبه...



## twety (18 مايو 2008)

*هــــــااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
لكل التلاميذ والتلميذات
والطلبة والطالبات*






*وكمان المزمور 20 
(يستجيب لك الرب فى يوم شدتك)
ربنا معـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكم
وبالنجاح*
​


----------



## vetaa (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هااااااااااااااااااااام لكل الطلبه...*

*ميرسى يا تويتى بجد
كلنا فى الايام دى بنبقى محتاجين تعزيه
والبابا كيرلس حبيب الطلبة
شفاعة العدرا 
وشفاعته
وشفاعة جميع القديسين تكون معانا
وربنا ينجحنا كلنا يارب

قولوا 
اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
*​


----------



## استفانوس (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هااااااااااااااااااااام لكل الطلبه...*

اشكرك عزيزتي 
لهذه الصلاة الرائعة 
وسوف انقل موضوعك  الى مخدع الصلاة


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هااااااااااااااااااااام لكل الطلبه...*

ربنا مع كل اللى بيمتحنوا يديهم  فهم معرفه وحكمه 

ويفتح مخهم وينور عقولهم   ويجلها امتحانات سهله

بشفاعه جمع القديسين  وعلى رأسهم ام النور العدرا مريم​


----------



## red_pansy (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هااااااااااااااااااااام لكل الطلبه...*

*ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى ياحبىىىىىىىى*

*صلاة جميلة *

*شفاعة العذرا والبابا كيرلس تكون معانا *​


----------



## Tabitha (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هااااااااااااااااااااام لكل الطلبه...*

ربنا معاكم جميعا
بالتوفيق والنجاح
بشفاعة أمنا العدرا والملايكة وكل القديسين

وشكرا يا تويتي على الصلاة
جميلة جدا


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هااااااااااااااااااااام لكل الطلبه...*

شكرا ليكى على هذة الصلاة 

وربنا يكون معانا بشفاعة البابا كيرلس وكل القيدسين امين

ويكون مع الكل


----------



## صوت الرب (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هااااااااااااااااااااام لكل الطلبه...*

أنا بحاجة شديدة لهذه الصلوات
لأنو إمتحاناتي بدأت ...


----------



## emy (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هااااااااااااااااااااام لكل الطلبه...*

_مرسى كتير عالصلاه الجميله دى _
_ربنا يباركك _​


----------



## جيلان (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هااااااااااااااااااااام لكل الطلبه...*

*امين بشفاعة البابا كيرلس
وربنا معانا يا رب ومع كل الطلية الايام الى جاية
ميرسى يا قمر *


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هااااااااااااااااااااام لكل الطلبه...*

شكرا تويتى
على الصلاة الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## blackrock (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هااااااااااااااااااااام لكل الطلبه...*

*ميرسي يا تويتي *
*بجد صلاه روعه وجميله جدا *
*وليها نتيجه رائعه انا شخصيا مجربها*
*بركه صلاه البابا كيرلس ومارمينا*
*وكل القديسين والشهداء والملائكه وماما العذراء وبابا يسوع معانا كلنا ومع كل الممتحنين*​


----------



## maramero (22 يوليو 2009)

*مرسي كتير علي الصلاة الجميلة ديه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ponponayah (22 يوليو 2009)

*امين
ميرسى جداااا على الصلاة الجميلة
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على الصلاة  الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## twety (11 مايو 2010)

*رد: رد على: هااااااااااااااااااااام لكل الطلبه...*



vetaa قال:


> *ميرسى يا تويتى بجد*
> 
> *كلنا فى الايام دى بنبقى محتاجين تعزيه*
> *والبابا كيرلس حبيب الطلبة*
> ...


 
*اميييييين ياماى سيستر*
*ربنا ينجح كل الطلبه والطالبات :94:*

*وشفاعة البابا وجميع القديسين تكون معاكوا كلكوا*
*فى كل امتحاناتك وتكمل على خير*


----------



## twety (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: رد على: هااااااااااااااااااااام لكل الطلبه...*



استفانوس قال:


> اشكرك عزيزتي
> لهذه الصلاة الرائعة


 
*كل الشكر لمرورك *
*ميرسى لتعبك *

*نورت الموضوغ *


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

صلاه جميله
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله يا تويتى
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

